# Antónimo de entropía



## larq005

Hola. ¿Cuál es el antónimo de *entropía*?, considerando entropía como una medida del desorden


----------



## elineo

*entropía* (_εντροπία:εντος+τρέπω_ (volver o girar dentro de)) 
antónimo:*extropía* (_εξτροπία: έξω+τρέπω _(volver fuera de))


----------



## las cosas facilitas

larq005 said:


> Hola. ¿Cuál es el antónimo de *entropía*?, considerando entropía como una medida del desorden



Los conceptos o palabras que miden, no pueden tener antónimos,creo yo.
Ahora, si te refieres a la existencia de un término para medir el orden molecular, es entropía.

Saludos


----------



## larq005

elineo, está bien crear neologismos, pero ¿existe algún antónimo admitido por la RAE? Saludos

las_cosas_facilitas, según tengo entendido, entropía es medida de desorden, no de orden. De hecho, el opuesto de entropía es el que estoy preguntando.

Desde hace mucho tiempo, creía que entalpía y entropía eran opuestos, pero ahora ya no estoy tan seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

La verdad es que la palabra que forma elineo me parece que es la que mejor se ajusta a lo que pides.

¿Cuál es el antónimo de temperatura? ¿Y de metro? Lo mismo pasa con entropía, así que si no te gustan la opción de elineo, te toca usar el de las cosas facilitas o crear uno tú mismo.


----------



## larq005

Juan Nadie said:


> ... si no te gustan la opción de elineo, te toca usar el de las cosas facilitas o crear uno tú mismo.



El de las cosas facilitas no lo puedo usar, ya que "entropía" no mide el orden molecular, sino el desorden.

Pero vamos, que debe ser lo que decís, aunque la RAE no lo diga


----------



## Juan Nadie

larq005 said:


> El de las cosas facilitas no lo puedo usar, ya que "entropía" no mide el orden molecular, sino el desorden.
> 
> Pero vamos, que debe ser lo que decís, aunque la RAE no lo diga



La entropía no mide «el desorden molecular», pero eso es otro tema. Si con un termómetro mides 'el calor' de un sistema, ¿con qué mides 'el frío' del mismo sistema? Dependiendo de cuál sea tu respuesta te aconsejaré un término u otro.


----------



## larq005

Juan Nadie said:


> La entropía no mide «el desorden molecular», pero eso es otro tema.



Entonces, recomiendo que sugieras un cambio en la wikipedia: en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropía,  dice: "*Entropía *termodinámica, ... es el *grado de desorden* que poseen las *moléculas* que integran un cuerpo".

A propósito, que he visto que ya hay gente que usa "extropia": http://meneame.net/story/transhumanismo-y-extropia-dos-ideologias-para-el-siglo-xxi . La idea al fin y al cabo es similar: "la reducción del caos" (en este caso, la del ser humano).


----------



## ultravioleta

Me parece recordar que es *entalpía*.


----------



## larq005

ultravioleta said:


> Me parece recordar que es *entalpía*.



Sí, eso creía yo, pero después de leer el artículo sobre entalpía en la wikipedia, no estoy seguro. Por eso os preguntaba, más que nada.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

larq005 said:


> Entonces, recomiendo que sugieras un cambio en la wikipedia: en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/EntrEntropyop%C3%ADa,  dice: "*Entropía *termodinámica, ... es el *grado de desorden* que poseen las *moléculas* que integran un cuerpo".
> 
> A propósito, que he visto que ya hay gente que usa "extropia": http://meneame.net/story/transhumanismo-y-extropia-dos-ideologias-para-el-siglo-xxi . La idea al fin y al cabo es similar: "la reducción del caos" (en este caso, la del ser humano).


Wikipedia no es fuente primaria de información, pero como nos facilita el trabajo cuando 'jugamos' por la red, siempre es buena idea comparar Entropy.

La entalpía es otra cosa.


----------



## Jellby

ultravioleta said:


> Me parece recordar que es *entalpía*.



No, la entalpía es una magnitud diferente, relacionada con la energía y en cierto modo "complementaria" a la entropía, pero no son opuestas ni mucho menos.

Lo único que se me ocurre que puede ser contrario a "entropía", es "orden" o "entropía negativa".


----------



## larq005

Juan Nadie said:


> Wikipedia no es fuente primaria de información, pero como nos facilita el trabajo cuando 'jugamos' por la red, siempre es buena idea comparar Entropy.



Sí, ya sé que no es fuente primaria, pero se le parece.  Además es la única que se me ocurre, dada la ausencia de entrada en la RAE.

No sé porque se necesita comparar en este caso, ya que en <ínglis> también se observa la acepción que nos interesa: Entropy (order and disorder), entropy's association with the amount of order, disorder, and/or chaos in a thermodynamic system.



Jellby said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre que puede ser contrario a "entropía", es "orden" o "entropía negativa".



Ok, Jellby, aunque buscaba una palabra más "autocontenida" ... al final creo que elijo "extropía"


----------



## Juan Nadie

larq005 said:


> No sé porque se necesita comparar en este caso, ya que en <ínglis> también se observa la acepción que nos interesa: Entropy (order and disorder), entropy's association with the amount of order, disorder, and/or chaos in a thermodynamic system.
> 
> ... al final creo que elijo "extropía"


Elije lo que creas conveniente, por supuesto.

En lo que has escrito en inglés ¿no dice «...orden, desorden...»? Tampoco dice molecular. Puse comparar y debí poner contrastar o investigar.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Por lo visto te refieres a entropía termodinámica.
Sin entrar en mayores detalles la entropía mide el grado de homogeneidad de un sistema, y la entalpía mide cantidad de energía, por lo tanto no hay por dónde que sean antónimos.
Creo que estás buscando algo que no existe, porque, usando tus palabras, si la entropía mide “el desorden”, obviamente también mide “el orden”, que no es más que un grado menor de desorden.  El ejemplo que te dieron del termómetro no puede ser más claro. Si mide ‘el calor’, ¿con qué mides ‘el frío’? (a propósito, muy bien usadas las comillas, porque lo que mide un termómetro no es calor, sino temperatura)
Deberías proponer alguna modificación a la segunda ley de la termodinámica.
Saludos.
_


----------



## larq005

Juan Nadie said:


> Elije lo que creas conveniente, por supuesto.
> 
> En lo que has escrito en inglés ¿no dice «...orden, desorden...»? Tampoco dice molecular. Puse comparar y debí poner contrastar o investigar.



No sé si entiendo tu comentario. Lo que quería expresar en mi anterior mensaje, es que si en la versión en español hay una entrada con significado válido, para qué comparar/contrastar/investigar en inglés? (independientemente de que en la versión en inglés ponga lo mismo, incluso con las mismas palabras).

Entiendo que en muchos otros casos sea conveniente (y de hecho suelo hacerlo en caso necesario).



Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Por lo visto te refieres a entropía termodinámica.
> Sin entrar en mayores detalles la entropía mide el grado de homogeneidad de un sistema, y la entalpía mide cantidad de energía, por lo tanto no hay por dónde que sean antónimos.



Justo lo que he dicho que creía. Está bien la confirmación.



Vampiro said:


> Creo que estás buscando algo que no existe, porque, usando tus palabras, si la entropía mide “el desorden”, obviamente también mide “el orden”, que no es más que un grado menor de desorden.



Ya, pero es más que nada porque aunque alguien "lento" sea "menos rápido", esto no quita para que exista la palabra "lento", por poner un ejemplo, más o menos acertado.




Vampiro said:


> El ejemplo que te dieron del termómetro no puede ser más claro. Si mide ‘el calor’, ¿con qué mides ‘el frío’? (a propósito, muy bien usadas las comillas, porque lo que mide un termómetro no es calor, sino temperatura)
> Deberías proponer alguna modificación a la segunda ley de la termodinámica.
> Saludos.



No sé si es el mejor camino mezclar "instrumento de medida de una magnitud" con la "magnitud" en sí.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Quieres que te responda a eso?
 
Por un lado se escapa de los alcances del foro, y por otro excede por mucho mi disponibilidad de tiempo para extenderme en una consulta que ya está ampliamente contestada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## larq005

Vampiro said:


> ¿Quieres que te responda a eso?
> 
> Por un lado se escapa de los alcances del foro, y por otro excede por mucho mi disponibilidad de tiempo para extenderme en una consulta que ya está ampliamente contestada.
> Saludos.
> _



Eres libre de responder o no. No creo que nada de lo que he dicho se escape del tema, sino que de hecho está totalmente basado en él. Te aconsejo que te relajes...te veo un poco estresado. Creo que en Chile también se acerca el fin de semana .


----------



## romarsan

las cosas facilitas said:


> Los conceptos o palabras que miden, no pueden tener antónimos,creo yo.
> 
> Saludos



De acuerdo con las cosas facilitas





Juan Nadie said:


> Wikipedia no es fuente primaria de información, pero como nos facilita el trabajo cuando 'jugamos' por la red, siempre es buena idea comparar Entropy.
> 
> La entalpía es otra cosa.



Cierto que Wikipedia no es fiable en muchos casos



Jellby said:


> No, la entalpía es una magnitud diferente, relacionada con la energía y en cierto modo "complementaria" a la entropía, pero no son opuestas ni mucho menos.
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre que puede ser contrario a "entropía", es "orden" o "entropía negativa".



Me parece muy buena propuesta.

Interesante hilo, lástima que las dudas que me genera me estén estresando a mi también 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> De acuerdo con las cosas facilitas


 
Hola:

Yo también. Una cosa es una magnitud y otra cosa el resultado de medir esa magnitud. 

La magnitud en sí no tiene antónimos. Así entropía, como magnitud, no tiene un antónimo como tampoco lo tiene la fuerza, la potencia o el peso específico.

Otra cosa es como llamemos a algo en función del resultado de la medición de una magnitud. Así si en un cuerpo medimos la temperatura y se considera alta, diríamos que está "caliente" y si se considera baja, "frío". De la misma manera, al medir la velocidad, podemos determinar si un cuerpo va rápido o lento.

Así, habría que conocer el resultado de un medición se define como entropía alta tiene un nombre específico, que tendría su antónimo en el que el nombre que reciba una medición considerada como entropía baja. Sinceramente, no tengo ni idea de si ésto existe o no.

Saludos entrópicos para todos.

Ant


----------



## Juan Nadie

larq005 said:


> No sé si es el mejor camino mezclar "instrumento de medida de una magnitud" con la "magnitud" en sí.


La entropía es una magnitud. No existe algo así como 17 entropía ni 17 entrópicos... la entropía se mide en J/K. De hecho suele ser más útil su variación.
Si es termodinámica con lo que estás, te habrás encontrado con entalpía, energía interna, entropía, Gibbs, puede que exergía y anergía. Son 'instrumentos de medida'. No como el termómetro, lo sé, pero como la temperatura.



> Ya, pero es más que nada porque aunque alguien "lento" sea "menos rápido", esto no quita para que exista la palabra "lento", por poner un ejemplo, más o menos acertado.


 Y aquí lo que buscarías, para hacer el símil, sería el antónimo de 'velocidad' y 'lento' y 'menos rápido' sería 'ordenado' y 'menos ordenado' (por ejemplo).

Como escribí antes, escoge lo que más te guste.



romarsan, si nos dices qué dudas te han surgido es posible que hasta podamos ayudar a liarte un poco más


----------



## Vampiro

*analogía. *(Del lat. _analogĭa,_ y este del gr. ἀναλογία, proporción, semejanza).
*2. *f. Razonamiento basado en la existencia de atributos semejantes en seres o cosas diferentes.
_ _​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
Quizá con eso quede más claro el ejemplo del termómetro.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Vampiro ha sido puntual. Se puede sólo medir el grado de desorden, ya que en natura el orden no existe. Es una mera idea filosófica. Trascendental.


______________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## romarsan

Juan Nadie said:


> La entropía es una magnitud. No existe algo así como 17 entropía ni 17 entrópicos... la entropía se mide en J/K. De hecho suele ser más útil su variación.
> Si es termodinámica con lo que estás, te habrás encontrado con entalpía, energía interna, entropía, Gibbs, puede que exergía y anergía. Son 'instrumentos de medida'. No como el termómetro, lo sé, pero como la temperatura.
> 
> Y aquí lo que buscarías, para hacer el símil, sería el antónimo de 'velocidad' y 'lento' y 'menos rápido' sería 'ordenado' y 'menos ordenado' (por ejemplo).
> 
> Como escribí antes, escoge lo que más te guste.
> 
> 
> 
> romarsan, si nos dices qué dudas te han surgido es posible que hasta podamos ayudar a liarte un poco más



Lo agradezco enormemente y sé que lo harías , pero me esperaré al lunes, que los viernes a estas horas ando un poco acabada .


----------



## speedier

*Me parece que este link sugiere que el antónimo de entropía es neguentropía. Que piensan?*
** 
*http://www.google.com/search?q=neguentrop%C3%ADa&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBR_en*


----------



## larq005

speedier said:


> *Me parece que este link sugiere que el antónimo de entropía es neguentropía. Que piensan?*
> 
> *http://www.google.com/search?q=neguentrop%C3%ADa&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBR_en*



Muy buen aporte speedier. He aquí mi opinión:

Leyendo en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neguentropía#Contrastes la siguiente definición:"la neguentropía define la energía como una serie de causas y efectos armónicamente acomodadas en las que la suma total de los efectos armónicos dan como resultado un acople de mayor magnitud que el original", yo creo que un sinónimo de *neguentropía* sería *sinergia*, si la  entendemos como un proceso donde la unión de varios elementos provoca un producto de mayor valor que la simple suma de propiedades de cada una de esos elementos por separado.

Por otra parte, suponiendo que la entropia se refiere al proceso de generación de desorden, su antónimo podría definirse como el proceso de generación de orden.

Por tanto, si entendemos que el concepto de orden tiene "mayor valor" que el desorden, deduzco que se podría tomar como *antónimos de entropía las palabras: "neguentropía" (o lo que es lo mismo "sinergia")*. 

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> *Romarsan:*
> De acuerdo con las cosas facilitas
> 
> 
> 
> Yo también. Una cosa es una magnitud y otra cosa el resultado de medir esa magnitud.
> 
> La magnitud en sí no tiene antónimos. Así entropía, como magnitud, no tiene un antónimo como tampoco lo tiene la fuerza, la potencia o el peso específico.
Click to expand...

Yo también. 

El único antónimo de entropía sería, si tuviera sentido... *no entropía*. 



> Otra cosa es como llamemos a algo en función del resultado de la medición de una magnitud. Así si en un cuerpo medimos la temperatura y se considera alta, diríamos que está "caliente" y si se considera baja, "frío". De la misma manera, al medir la velocidad, podemos determinar si un cuerpo va rápido o lento.


Incluso así, en realidad el frío es la ausencia de calor, y en física no existe. La ausencia de movimiento sería ¿la quietud? La entropía físicamente no puede tomar el valor cero, así que no hay nombre para ello. De hecho, lo que se puede realmente medir o calcular es la variación de entropía, pero no el valor de ella misma.



> Así, habría que conocer el resultado de un medición se define como entropía alta tiene un nombre específico, que tendría su antónimo en el que el nombre que reciba una medición considerada como entropía baja. Sinceramente, no tengo ni idea de si ésto existe o no.


No existe.

La entalpía es otra cosa, es un concepto relacionado con la entropía pero distinto. También están relacionados, por ejemplo, la presión y la temperatura, y no decimos que uno es antónimo del otro. El sitio (wikipedia ¿no?) donde define a la entalpía como antónimo de entropía miente. En general esa web no está mal para temas de cultura popular, pero en ciencia y tecnología siempre hay muchos errores graves e inexactitues de todo tipo.

Lo mismo digo para neguentropía (y sinergia ). Otra vez wikipedia, otra muestra de que jamás debe usarse esa web como fuente en temas de ciencia. No se usa y lo que dice es falso. Por cierto, la entropía tiene su definición precisa y sus relaciones (ecuaciones matemáticas) propias. Decir que "es la cantidad de orden (o de desorden)" es una descripción intuitiva, que no es suficiente ni exacta en ámbitos fuera de la vida cotidiana (ni en ella, no conozco a nadie que hable de la entropía de su taquilla) como, por ejemplo, decir que la temperatura es calor, que en física es falso (el calor se mide en Jules y la temperatura en grados). La entropía también tiene sus unidades, precisamente el Jules x Kelvin...



> La idea al fin y al cabo es similar: "la reducción del caos".


En física, desorden y caos son conceptos diferentes. Un comportamiento caótico es tal que sólo podemos saber, en el instante anterior, cómo será el instante justo después, pero no todos los demás. Es el caso de la meteorología, por ejemplo. El desorden se refiere a las condiciones generales a las que tiende el universo si se comporta libremente, es un concepto intuitivo y filosófico, cualitativo pero no cuantificable. La entropía es un concepto muy importante principalmente en termodinámica, cuantificable y en general no visible (no tangible con la vista, no audible, no palpable, etc.), relacionado con la reversibilidad, la entalpía, los diferentes tipos de energía, etc.


----------



## Redicho

larq005, ¿por qué no contestate las analogías que te dieron, la de "velocidad-lento-rápido", "temperatura-caliente-frio", "entropia-orden-desorden"?
Es decir, ¿cuál dirías tú que es el antónimo de temperatura?

Por más vueltas que le doy no se me ocurre rara qué podría necesitar nadie el antónimo de entropía. Sólo se me ocurre que cuando iniciaste este hilo no comprendías el significado de entropía.


----------



## santi_v1

larq005 said:


> elineo, está bien crear neologismos, pero ¿existe algún antónimo admitido por la RAE? Saludos
> 
> las_cosas_facilitas, según tengo entendido, entropía es medida de desorden, no de orden. De hecho, el opuesto de entropía es el que estoy preguntando.
> 
> Desde hace mucho tiempo, creía que entalpía y entropía eran opuestos, pero ahora ya no estoy tan seguro.
> 
> Saludos.




Yo creo que no hay que ser tan quisquilloso si de un antonimo comun y simple se trata no estamos hablendo de ciencia , mas bien de lenguaje donde el estado de la materia no es de gran referencia, si seguimos asi vamos a decir que que no hay gente mala solo hay gente buena en menor medida o que no existe la oscuridad solo la carencia de luz, , sencillo entalpía y entropía son antonimos si a una referencia literaria se refiere.


----------



## Pixidio

santi_v1 said:


> Yo creo que no hay que ser tan quisquilloso si de un antonimo comun y simple se trata no estamos hablendo de ciencia , mas bien de lenguaje donde el estado de la materia no es de gran referencia, si seguimos asi vamos a decir que que no hay gente mala solo hay gente buena en menor medida o que no existe la oscuridad solo la carencia de luz, , sencillo entalpía y entropía son antonimos si a una referencia literaria se refiere.



No, rotundamente no. 
Pimero; ambas palabras son ajenas al lenguaje coloquial, ergo estamos, aunque no queramos hablando de ciencia. 
Segunda, en virtud del préstamo hay que respetar los significados originales. 
Los conceptos de energía cinética molecular, energías internas; ligados al de entropía y a la entalpía, no existen en un lenguaje coloquial. Simplemente porque no podemos ver moléculas, ni cuán ordenadas y cuán rápido se mueven. Así que no son sólo términos "prestados" desde la ciencia para un significante existente en nuestra realidad si no que además son conceptos prestados. Doble razón para respetar su significado. 
La Física es lapidaria, no existe un antónimo para entropía. Ya se ha dicho, existe un sistema de menor entropía. Entalpía mide la energía interna de un cuerpo mientras que entropía mide el caos generado por aquélla energía. Jamás pueden ser antónimos. 

Hay otro ámbito donde la palabra entropía se usa con un sentido de "desorden" desligado del desorden molecular. En Antropología, entropía es la tendencia al caos y al desorden. Mientras que *neguentropía* es la tendencia contraria, es decir hacía el orden. No es un neologismo, es una palabra que forma parte del lenguaje técnico antropológico desde hace décadas.  Creo que esto genero el debate, ¿no?. 
Para ir terminando: en el ejemplo del termómetro Vampiro lleva las de ganar (cómo no, si el chileno es ingeniero). Y es un tipo de pocas pulgas. Aún en fin de semana. Hemos hecho lo posible...


----------



## Vampiro

santi_v1 said:


> Yo creo que no hay que ser tan quisquilloso si de un antonimo comun y simple se trata no estamos hablendo de ciencia , mas bien de lenguaje donde el estado de la materia no es de gran referencia, si seguimos asi vamos a decir que que no hay gente mala solo hay gente buena en menor medida o que no existe la oscuridad solo la carencia de luz, , sencillo entalpía y entropía son antonimos si a una referencia literaria se refiere.


Creo que el hilo ya se aclaró el tema, pero vale, hay gente insistente.
Tu frase “_sencillo entalpía y entropía son antonimos si a una referencia literaria se refiere_”, es lo mismo que si dijeras “sencillo, velocidad y aceleración son antónimos si a una referencia literaria se refiere”.
¿Conoces algún antónimo de velocidad?
¿De temperatura, de caudal, de cualquier cosa medible?
Ya está más que dicho: entalpía y entropía miden cosas diferentes, no pueden ser antónimos.  Y sí, si hablas de entalpía o entropía estás hablando de ciencia, de temas técnicos, ¿o en qué otro contexto empleas esos términos?

Pixidio: no soy de pocas pulgas, es sólo que no me tienen paciencia.
_


----------



## Nocazouna

Hola a todos. De termodinámica o entropía sé lo que un chico de 8 años puede saber... pero buscando un antónimo de esa palabra, me encontré con un blog que describe a la "sintropía" como una tendencia al orden. No sé si les sirve de algo pero me gusta ese término neologístico, si es que lo es. Saludos!

Link del Blog:

http://mikelbruno.blogspot.com.ar/2008/10/entropa-y-sintropa.html


----------



## Toxo

Hola:

Solamente quería dar mi humilde opinión al respecto: si la entropía es un caos del cual solamente se va a cristalizar una de las diversas variantes, ¿por qué no usar "_certeza_"?

Además, la entropía engloba diversas posibilidades, y para hallar su opuesto, debemos encontrar un término que no implique a un determinado conjunto (a fin de hallar un antónimo "absoluto")

Un saludo (y disculpas por entrar al debate a estas alturas)


----------



## Cal inhibes

Después de leer todo el hilo, y a estas alturas, creo que la pregunta original es similar a esta otra: ¿Cuál es el antónimo de *mesa? *Unos dijeron que *asiento*, otros que *no mesa *y, alguno más, que *anti mesa.*
Saludos


----------



## Nocazouna

Mmm, espero no incurrir en un error de concepto al entender a la entropía como una "tendencia al desorden." Pero si hablamos de tendencia, estaríamos también hablando de un proceso de cambio al que a mi entender, podría corresponderle (o no) un opuesto, es decir, el proceso inverso... o lo que es lo mismo: la tendencia al orden, y de allí la idea de "sintropía."


----------



## Jonno

Ya se ha comentado antes:

La entropía es una magnitud, no una tendencia o un proceso. Es decir, entropía está al mismo nivel que temperatura, superficie, o longitud, por ejemplo. En un sistema dado la entropía puede aumentar o reducir, tiene fórmulas para ser calculada y su unidad de medida en el SI es el clasius o J/K.

En referencia a estas magnitudes odemos hablar de frío o calor, reducido o extenso, corto o largo... Y si en el habla común hubiera un concepto que definiera "más entropía" podría tener su antónimo (supongo que serían desorden y orden respectivamente), pero lo mismo que no hay "antitemperatura", "antisuperficie" o "antilongitud", no hay un antónimo de entropía.


----------



## Nocazouna

Hasta que finalmente logré entenderlo... supongo que hacía falta que alguien respondiera otra vez lo mismo para lograr entenderlo jaja, gracias, y saludos!


----------



## Ahkinxoc

ES NEGUENTROPÍA
Neguentropía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
SALUDOS


----------



## jsvillar

Estoy de acuerdo en que 'temperatura', igual que 'entropía', no tienen antónimo, como 'mesa' tampoco lo tiene. Lo que sí se puede buscar es una expresión que signifique 'reducir la temperatura' o 'reducir la entropía', y un nombre para la magnitud que lo mide.
Para la primera, ya existen las palabras 'enfriar' y 'frío'. No es técnicamente correcto, pero se entiende como 'bajar la temperatura' (Ojo, no estamos hablando de temperaturas inferiores al cero absoluto, eso sería imposible, en física y en lenguaje). Y en matemáticas se puede escribir sin problemas: hay un símbolo que es la 'delta mayúscula', un triangulito, si escribo 'delta-T' significa 'incremento de temperatura'. Si pongo el triangulito con el vértice para abajo, el signo cambia, y se lee como 'decremento de temperatura'.
Para la segunda yo siempre he visto 'entropía negativa'. Como han dicho antes, se usa en sistemas abiertos (como la vida en la tierra, en antropología) que tienen un aporte externo de energía (el sol). Imagino que se puede usar un palabro como 'negentropía' para definir una magnitud que crece cuando la entropía disminuye, aunque existiendo 'entropía negativa' y usándose bastante, no veo la necesidad de crear esa nueva magnitud.
PS: hay muchas magnitudes que no tienen antónimo, como por ejemplo la ebriedad. La sobriedad es la ausencia de ebriedad, no su antónimo. Uno no puede estar 'más sobrio que sobrio'. La oscuridad no es el antónimo de la luz, es su ausencia, al apagar la luz la oscuridad 'no invade la habitación' sino que la luz se va...


----------



## feneca

Mi Tesis Doctoral, hace ya muchos años, trató este asunto: la entropía es la magnitud con que se mide la 'incertidumbre' (concepto MATEMÁTICO, del ámbito de las 'probabilidades'), respecto del futuro (o sea: el no poder acertar quién vamos a encontrar en qué lugar, porque todos los componentes de un grupo tienden a tener LA MISMA probabilidad de ocupar un lugar concreto, y su recíproco: que un componente concreto tenga LA MISMA probabilidad de ocupar CUALQUIER lugar del recinto en que están --y han 'evolucionado'-- los del grupo).

Por tanto, es la magnitud en que se mide 'el caos' ¡creciente!... que percibe un espectador de afuera del recinto donde está el grupo. Déjense de otras monsergas de parvulario.
Y de modo tal que su contrario será LA MISMA magnitud que mide la incertidumbre, pero ahora DE SIGNO CONTRARIO.
O sea: el antónimo de "+entropía", es "-entropía". Y a este antónimo SE LE LLAMA --déjense de disquisiciones INÚTILES: porque el nombre YA ESTÁ DADO, se quiera o no (lo digan, o no, los sillones de la Real Academia calentados en razón de lobbys, en vez de por su sapiencia)-- EN MATEMÁTICAS (en cuanto que es la magnitud 'entropía' PERO "de signo contrario": NO, repito, ¡NO! es 'la "falta" de entropía: es la propia entropía PERO "DE SIGNO CONTRARIO" (así son las Matemáticas).
Se le llama ya --digo-- 'NEGENTROPÍA'.
NEGENTROPÍA. NO --repito-- NO el absurdo --que no sé a qué ignorante se le habrá ocurrido-- de 'neguentropía'.
NO: sin esa espuria 'u'. Es 'NEGENTROPÍA'. Síncope de 'NEGativa' 'ENTROPÍA' (¿De dónde cuerno sale esa insólita 'u'? La etimología es como es; y no, como al primer pánfilo se le antoje).
En consecuencia, con la NEGENTROPÍA se mide la 'CERTIDUMBRE', porque la ‘negentropía’ ¡ES! ... 'información'
Así, los periodistas serios --no los alimentados en fondos de reptiles--; los que cumplimos --incluyéndome porque lo soy; entre otras varias Licenciaturas-- con el art. 20 de la CE que IMPERA que las informaciones LO SEAN realmente tales, es decir, sean VERACES --veracidad CONTRASTADA (no 'supuesta')--; estos periodistas (que NO engañamos en función de cuánto recibamos) aportamos NEGENTROPÍA, es decir, datos reales: para EVITAR el caos. (No, para otro propósito. No, v.gr., para que gobierne éste o el otro: sino para que gobierne quien mejor organice la convivencia)
Y para terminar, apuntar que la confusión en este asunto procede de que se ha tratado la 'entropía' desde la Física (y Física, además, 'grosera': sin matizar), y no desde las Matemáticas .
Porque se ha dicho que un cuerpo 'caliente', si se arrejunta con otro 'frío', nivelan entre ambos sus 'temperaturas' (¡olé!: pasar de una cualidad, 'caliente'; a un número, 'temperatura', que ni siquiera es obtenible: porque en cuanto pongamos un termómetro a algo, ya no le medimos 'su' temperatura, sino la suya JUNTO CON la que tuviese el termómetro..., jajaja).
Y eso se ha narrado como que 'aumenta la entropía' hacia la 'muerte térmica' del Universo (2º Ppio de la Termodinámica).
'Muerte térmica' porque ya, con la igualación universal de temperaturas, no tendremos --se dice-- de dónde sacar utilidad de ese 'caos'... (¡menuda empanada por culpa de las simplificaciones!). Pero que ya sí que aquí no tenemos margen para desmadejar...

Perdón por la extensión. Típico defecto de un profesor pluriuniversitario, jubilado... Jubilado, por incumplirse con él --como con todos otros; dicho sea de paso-- los arts. 35 y 14 de CE (porque la jubilación es un derecho; no, una 'condena').


----------



## Artifacs

Estoy casi seguro de que no existe un antónimo de entropía en la RAE. Hay que avisar a Luis Piedrahita para que encuentre «esa palabra necesaria»

Yo propongo:

*SALGOPÍA*


----------



## feneca

Si se quisiese, puede verse " NEGENTROPÍA ". Explicación somera, pero pasable. Con referencia 'histórica'


----------



## feneca

feneca said:


> Si se quisiese, puede verse " NEGENTROPÍA ". Explicación somera, pero pasable. Con referencia 'histórica'


La Tesis Dral que se citó, puede verse en
http://webs.ucm.es/BUCM/tesis/19911996/S/3/S3012601.pdf


----------



## Liz_zapata

larq005 said:


> Hola. ¿Cuál es el antónimo de *entropía*?, considerando entropía como una medida del desorden


Sintropía, es la palabra que le he escuchado al agricultor Ernet Gösh: 
"La *sintropía* es *una metodología* capaz de activar una serie de *acciones conscientes que potencian la reestructuración, el equilibrio y la aceleración metabólica de ese sistema."*

_Fuente: Entropía VS Sintropía – Acupuntura Social_


----------

